# Sticky  Rescue Remedy



## PinkPeacock

I'm one of these people who gets seriously wound up. I'm introuble at work because I was sick for two days before a planned absence for my hysteroscopy and they said that I have a meeting about why I "suddenly dissapeared" (I had tonsillitis - what was I sup[posed to do!!!!) and I'm really wound up about it and its only Saturday.

Would it be ok to take Rescue Remedy? I'm starting down regging two weeks today. I'm not sleeping well and have that horrid knot in my stomach and can't concentrate and feel all jittery. Does anyone know if Rescue Remedy is ok and has any affect on tx?

If it is ok to take, what about during tx? Could I use it to help keep calm during the actual tx?

Thanks,
Carys
xxxx


----------



## w.axl.rose

The nurses at my clinic said it was fine to take rescue remedy during treatment hun


----------



## PinkPeacock

I can't tell you how happy that makes me!!!! Thanks so much.

I used to take it a lot when I was doing exams and it really does seem to help. i'm off to tesco now to get some! Yay!


----------



## PinkPeacock

Just got some, thank! Just thought I'd let any other Rescue Remedy fans know that they are now doing pastils, whihc might be more socially acceptable in public than spraying or dropping. And there's no alcohol in them so you won't be breathing alcohol on your driving tester, interviewer or whatever it is that phases you!


----------

